

Ask HN: Interested in a site which lets you watch YouTube videos in sync? - sync_yt

Hey,<p>I&#x27;m in a long-distance relationship and often watch YouTube videos with my girlfriend while she is on Skype with me.<p>We usually do it like this: She (or I) sends a link, we both seek the YouTube player to zero, pause it and then count from three to click simultaneously on the play button (so that the video is in sync for both of us).<p>Why? Because we love it when we see and hear each other laugh at silly things we watch together.<p>Of course this gets really tedious when we want to watch several short funny cat videos and have to count each time to be in sync - hence I got the idea to make a site to simplify this task.<p>My idea was to create a simple page with a field to paste your YouTube link and a button to share it with your friend. Once your friend joins in, you simply hit the play button and the video will automatically start for both of you (or everyone who you shared it with).<p>I even purchased a catchy domain name for it: sync.yt<p>My question: Are you interested in using such a site? If so, which features would you like to have? How would you want it to look like?<p>Any kind of feedback and ideas would be appreciated!<p>Thanks!
======
madisonmay
Google's got you covered this time:
[https://support.google.com/plus/answer/1216368?hl=en](https://support.google.com/plus/answer/1216368?hl=en)
:)

------
buckwild
I've never tried it before or even looked into it for that matter, but I
recall this capability being available in Google Hangouts.

------
madisonmay
You can also take a look at [http://turntube.tv](http://turntube.tv)

------
sync_yt
Thanks guys for the tips, I really appreciate it! I didn't know Google had
such a feature :)

------
asselinpaul
could be implemented using Web sockets. Have a look at
[http://socket.io/](http://socket.io/)

